# Can this be? Change of Sub cable, major sound change



## Pianist718 (Sep 8, 2014)

Can this be or is it all in my head?
I used to use Monoprice subwoofer cable 15 feet.... sound was nice I guess. Then, changed to Mediabridge 8 feet cable, ..... volume kept the same and now bass feels a bit lighter. It's as if Monoprice cable gave more bass.

is it all in my head???


----------



## TomFord (Jul 15, 2014)

It's in your head. Those who are insane & spend over 1k on speaker wire for towers like a friend of mine admit even then the gain is small. Test results show 5-10% increase max on the cheapest of wire to that stuff he paid around 1,500 for.


----------



## jaguar717 (Sep 8, 2014)

If two cables sound different, it's likely one of them has a loose connection.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

TomFord said:


> It's in your head. Those who are insane & spend over 1k on speaker wire for towers like a friend of mine admit even then the gain is small. Test results show 5-10% increase max on the cheapest of wire to that stuff he paid around 1,500 for.


Please link to the test that shows a 5-10% improvement.
That would actually be a phenomenal difference and could represent a very good value.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I would agree that if there really is a difference then it probably is because there was a minor problem with one of the cables. Do you have a way of testing it? Maybe you could see if there really is a change by testing. Even something simple like an SPL meter could show you a difference if any.


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Igor, I would guess that it's either in your head, or a fault in one of the cables. At this price point cables really tend to be either "it works or it doesn't" in nature. There may be something to exotic cables with rare materials and fancy components, but I for one am not in a place to experiment. 

If I can give you some free advice, it would be: don't go down that wormhole. The cable issue brings almost endless arguments between the factions, and your time (and money) at this point is likely better spent on other subjects. Unless it happens to really interest you, and in that case, let me know what you figure out in the end!


----------



## Pianist718 (Sep 8, 2014)

my biggest issue is that if I sit at one spot, bass is much tighter and once I move exactly 1 foot to the left, the sound is now different. I did run Audyssey about a year ago with different furniture inside. Maybe I should rerun it with 6 listening points.

I am not looking to move the sub more than 2 feet to the right (to the corner).


----------

